# récupérer un écran d'imac



## etaoin shrldu (25 Février 2019)

bonjour à tous. 
Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit, mais voici mon problème.
Mon Imac 27 pouces mi 2011 a été déclaré décédé (la carte graphique). Je suis en train de récupérer un macpro de 2010. Je me dis que plutôt que racheter un écran, je pourrais utiliser l'écran de mon imac. Je ne trouve rien sur la question. Peut on faire ça avec une connectique simple ? Faut il ouvrir le ventre de la bête ? Est ce accessible à quelqu'un de bricoleur mais sans connaissances électroniques? Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## thunder72fr (3 Mars 2019)

Autant acheter un nouvel écran.

Quand à l'imac, il y a encore moyen de le réparer/upgrader avec une carte Nvidia:
Pour cela, il faut utiliser une Nvidia GTX 765M en format MXM (issu de DELL/ALIENWARE):






 
Pour ceux qu'ils veulent donner un nouveau souffle à ces machines.

Perso, je préfère les tours: upgradables/faciles à réparer/performantes

Je n'aime pas les tout-en-uns (Mackkok Pro, Mac mini, iMac chez Apple & Pc portables gamers Windows)


----------

